# My new Kennel



## Mako22 (Oct 4, 2008)

I tore down the old plywood platform and now have the old chain link kennels for sale (they are advertised on the swap and sell forum). I had a 11'x16' 4" slab poured and then bought two 5'x10' all welded kennels from Tractor Supply. I arranged the two kennels so that they share a common wall which free's up two fence panels allowing me to have a 10'x10' kennel with a 5'x10' kennel attached.  Just thought I would show off a little as this is the kind of set up I have dreamed about for at least ten years now.


----------



## tuffdawg (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!! I have been having that same dream....... But mine keeps repeating itself.... 


Looks great! And gorgeous babies you have!


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 5, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Jamie Jainniney (Oct 5, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, what did the concrete run yoiu to have poured?


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 5, 2008)

Our cement kennel space is 55 feet long and 11 feet wide, and we had it done by someone who brought the folks in to pour and to finish it, and the total cost was $2050 for all of that. I am not sure that will help you, and I don't know how to figure that out to the cost per sq. ft. but I hope that helps. We had it done in November 06 and Feb 07. 

Hope this helps   I have the same kind of kennels as the first poster, and we bought 5 and one extra gate panel and got 7 nice runs out of it... 5 are  5 x 10 and 2 are 10 x 10.  We found that Tractor Supply in Griffin would give a better price if we bought all at once 

Julia


----------



## ilovelabs (Oct 5, 2008)

We poured an 11x11 concrete pad (for a 10x10 kennel) in July, we were gonna finish it ourselves, well when the guy got here with the concrete, we asked if he could finish it, and he said yes, so he finished it for us for $20 on the side...   the concrete was $250.  I think we got very lucky that time.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 5, 2008)

Jamie Jainniney said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what did the concrete run yoiu to have poured?



It was $775 to level the ground, frame it and pour the concrete, took the guy half a day to do it. I could have done it myself as in my younger days I worked pouring driveways and doing stucco but these days I would rather pay for it.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 5, 2008)

JuliaH said:


> Our cement kennel space is 55 feet long and 11 feet wide, and we had it done by someone who brought the folks in to pour and to finish it, and the total cost was $2050 for all of that. I am not sure that will help you, and I don't know how to figure that out to the cost per sq. ft. but I hope that helps. We had it done in November 06 and Feb 07.
> 
> Hope this helps   I have the same kind of kennels as the first poster, and we bought 5 and one extra gate panel and got 7 nice runs out of it... 5 are  5 x 10 and 2 are 10 x 10.  We found that Tractor Supply in Griffin would give a better price if we bought all at once
> 
> Julia



So you have the "Lucky dog AKC" kennels like mine, how long have you had them? I like them so far but as they are made in China and are not made of as thick a wire as some others I have seen I am not sure about them yet. Time will tell I am sure.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 5, 2008)

I think so... here are the specs on it   I have the manufacturer as Jewett Cameron, called the Best In Show Kennel...

*Jewett Cameron CL 60010 G - Best in Show Kennel (6' H x 5' W x 10' D) 
This dog kennel delivers the highest quality, performance, and appeal compared to other professional grade dog kennels. It is recognized by the American Kennel Club for its safety, convenience, and style. The optional cover can be purchased as well and helps protect your pet-companion from the elements. 
Features: 

100 percent commercial grade galvanized steel frame and 8-gauge heavy-duty 2" x 4" welded wire mesh 
After-weld galvanizing - a process in which the complete panel is galvanized after the welding process providing years of protection 
A direct drill and weld method ensures that the 2" x 4" wire mesh is secured directly into the frame's center preventing any exposure of sharp or jagged edges 
1" extended base legs elevate the kennel walls off the ground providing easy clean-up, maintenance and prevention of bacteria build-up 
Optional cover comes with a 100 percent galvanized roof mounted frame with Quick Connect fittings 
Optional cover is waterproof UV protective 3-layer polyethylene cover material with reinforced tie-down grommets 
Custom configurations available 
Kennel dimensions: 6' H x 5' W x 10' D *


Tractor Supply Description: 
*The highest in quality, performance, and appeal - used by professional breeders for its safety, convenience, and style. Each modular panel is constructed from a 100% commercial grade galvanized steel frame. Each modular panel is rust free and protected by After Galv, a process in which the complete panel is galvanized after being welded. Each modular panel provides maximum security, safety and reliability by using a direct drill and weld method to ensure that the 2 in x 4 in wire mesh is secured directly into the frame’s center, preventing any exposure of sharp or jagged edges. 1 in extended base leg for easy clean-up and maintenance, helping to prevent bacteria build-up. 
*


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 5, 2008)

JuliaH said:


> I think so... here are the specs on it   I have the manufacturer as Jewett Cameron, called the Best In Show Kennel...
> 
> [/B][/COLOR]



Oops my mistake, the one Lowes sells is called the Lucky dog and I was looking at those but decided to go with the Tractor Supply ones.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok 

I thought your kennels looked real good too!  The tractor supply ones are more expensive than Lowes or Home Depot, but they are nice units 

Julia


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 5, 2008)

JuliaH said:


> Ok
> 
> I thought your kennels looked real good too!  The tractor supply ones are more expensive than Lowes or Home Depot, but they are nice units
> 
> Julia



I think Tractor Supply has these advertised at $349 per unit but I got mine on sale for $329. Do you have a picture of your kennels?


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi 

I have an unfinished picture that I will post if I can find it   I got mine by buying all I needed at once with a discount... forgot exactly what I paid... but it was expensive!  After all the rest, with this long a kennel floor, we put in a drain, thanks to TuffDawg and family.  That was less expensive, but VERY hard work!! 

Pictures below!


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 5, 2008)

JuliaH said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an unfinished picture that I will post if I can find it   I got mine by buying all I needed at once with a discount... forgot exactly what I paid... but it was expensive!  After all the rest, with this long a kennel floor, we put in a drain, thanks to TuffDawg and family.  That was less expensive, but VERY hard work!!
> 
> Pictures below!



That looks really good, is the bend in the slabs shape to allow a place to plant trees/vegatation between the kennels? What kind of dogs are those you are raising? I really like the drain you put in, as I only plan on a max of three dogs on my slab at a time I can just shovel it out of the back of the kennels and spread lime on the ground.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi 

I was worried about my tree either getting choked out or breaking cement as it grows, so rather than letting anyone cut it down, we made concessions for it, hence the circular room for roots! 

 Hubby has also put lights out there for me, so we can light up the kennels and the yard around at night  

TuffDawg's hubby figured out that drain. We sure did need it with all that kennel space to clean! 

We are a GSP kennel and we raise babies to hunt, some from hunting dog lines but not competition and moving more toward using Field Champions or Dual Champions to sire our babies. Our goal is to have 3 real nice ladies that we can raise pups from, and we have come a long way. 

We participate in hunt testing, and I think we are reaching the point where some of our pups will need to go to training for Field Trial work. We are amateurs, but we do enjoy the art of breeding dogs  

 We took pictures of some of the pups today... have to share! That was fun!!  The little ones are from the most recent litter, and the bigger pups are from the first litter we had


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 5, 2008)

JuliaH said:


> Hi
> 
> I was worried about my tree either getting choked out or breaking cement as it grows, so rather than letting anyone cut it down, we made concessions for it, hence the circular room for roots!
> 
> ...



They sure are cute, I like the picture where they are all running together.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you   I know I got off topic some, but I can hardly resist showing off pictures... I am as bad as most any grandma, 'cept right now I am a puppy grandma 

The next thing to do for my kennels is to get a roof over them... in the fall, the leaves are a lot to clean up!!! The kennels are under the trees and are cool in the summer, but there are drawbacks..lol.  

We have fans out there for summer heat, so if it gets up around 90 deg. we turn them on and keep everyone cool!  All the dogs get daily time out to play (and chase a few cats) specially when they are not on the bird field...

Julia


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 6, 2008)

JuliaH said:


> Thank you   I know I got off topic some, but I can hardly resist showing off pictures... I am as bad as most any grandma, 'cept right now I am a puppy grandma
> 
> The next thing to do for my kennels is to get a roof over them... in the fall, the leaves are a lot to clean up!!! The kennels are under the trees and are cool in the summer, but there are drawbacks..lol.
> 
> ...



Tractor supply  sells a 10'x10' sun shade material with grommets for $49 that will stretch across the top of the kennels. We bought a roll from Lowes and installed grommets to custom fit our old chain link set up. We plan on modifying it to fit over our new kennels. The sun shade does not stop the rain but it does catch leaves which can be blown off with a garden hose.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks!! I have thought about installing cattle panel on the top of the kennels down the length of them, and shade cloth over top of that so it does not sag, but have not done it. If it is as easy to clean as you say it might be the right thing to do!  I do know that having a real roof built over top of them is going to be expensive!

Julia


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 7, 2008)

very nice i need to get some welded wire kennels my shorthairs have destroyed the chain link ones...i have had to wrap them with wire to keep them tied onto the frame.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 7, 2008)

Who did you get to pour your slab ?


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 7, 2008)

We used a Mr. Phillips out of Thomaston GA, and I will get you more information on him if you need it, once I get home from work... 

Julia


----------



## maker4life (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry Julia I should have been more specific . Woodsman and I live in the same town and I was wondering who he used .


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 7, 2008)

maker4life said:


> Sorry Julia I should have been more specific . Woodsman and I live in the same town and I was wondering who he used .



Eddie Brinson, he did all the concrete work at our Church. I got his number from a friend at Church and my wife called to set it up so I am not sure if he lives in Cairo or Bainbridge. If you want it I can PM you his cell number.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 7, 2008)

Luke0927 said:


> very nice i need to get some welded wire kennels my shorthairs have destroyed the chain link ones...i have had to wrap them with wire to keep them tied onto the frame.



Been there done that! I had the same problems so after 10+ years of re-securing chain link kennels I made the jump to the all welded ones.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 7, 2008)

No problem   Never thought about the difference in location


----------



## melindaregner (Jun 17, 2011)

Pretty old post..
I wonder how much would it cost me building those things now..
(Can't afford it)


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, it may depend on what you need. Things are more expensive now for sure. I have made sure I don't "outgrow" the size of my kennels so that I can afford to keep my guys comfortable and safe. 

What kinds of dogs do you have?  A lot of dogs do fine in chain link kennels, and I have horse mats for the floor in one of mine, so that is another option 

Julia


----------



## 5 string (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice setups!


----------



## melindaregner (Jul 8, 2011)

*well...*



JuliaH said:


> Well, it may depend on what you need. Things are more expensive now for sure. I have made sure I don't "outgrow" the size of my kennels so that I can afford to keep my guys comfortable and safe.
> 
> What kinds of dogs do you have?  A lot of dogs do fine in chain link kennels, and I have horse mats for the floor in one of mine, so that is another option
> 
> Julia



I just need something like this.. but it looks like things are a bit expensive these days.. I have a papillon and a lab.. and a kitten.. 
all of them ranging 4-5 months old.


----------

